# Two Suns???



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Earth could soon have two suns | Sympatico.ca Sync

Would sure be something to see


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

pretty cool if it was in our life time...but you'd get a lot of people doing freaking things.
I think it may warp a lot of biological clocks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

probably would, might get pretty warm for a while too  i hope it happens in winter


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

creepy!!!! i remember the movie chronicles of riddick. the part where there's a solar flare of some sort. could happen if we have 2 suns but distance will play a role too. anyone seen that movie??? that'll change the way we build our houses.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes have seen all three of the Riddick movies. They say the second sun should only be visible for about 2 weeks and that it could happen as soon as this year. They also think that it shouldn't adversely affect the planet


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on when it went if it has already, as it takes over 600 years for the visibile light to reach Earth.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yea takes 640 years so basically it had to have happened more than ~550 years ago for anybody here to have a chance of seeing it in their lifetime


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy how they can make these type of discoveries.. and predicitons..


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

I knew if I lived long enough I'd end up on Tatooine.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i wouldn't want that to happen. my innate feeling tells me it'll add to the global warming


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> i wouldn't want that to happen. my innate feeling tells me it'll add to the global warming


Unfortunately, I think we're just along for the ride on this one. It'll sure mess up lots of plants and animals. Will the nocturnal creatures just hide for weeks and starve? It would be very interesting to see. I've always wanted to experience the perpetual day of the Northern Summer. Maybe I won't have to go on a road trip to see that now!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well i think wont happen in our lifetime . but wouldnt it be funny if it happed dec22 2012 omg all the doomsday people would be flipping out and just point a finger and laugh . while sitting on my beach towel sipping on a fancy drink with an umbrella .


----------

